
The Runbooks Project - todsacerdoti
https://zwischenzugs.com/2020/06/25/the-runbooks-project/
======
zwischenzug
HN discussion on previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16458057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16458057)

